# Which OS?



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

Just wondering what OS' people prefer. personally im betting linux is high on the list along with windows and macs lose out (the geeks/nerds of the cubing community might not go for the arty farty macs...)

Im a Vista boy, btw

So XP, Vista, Mac OSX, Linux, or pre-XP Windows?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 31, 2008)

I dual-boot Ubuntu and TinyXP.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm old fashioned. I use XP. I might switch to Vista once my coworker makes me a copy.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

I have an i mac (mac osx) with windows installed on boot camp. i have another laptop with vista which i dont use anymore.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 1, 2008)

Linux all the way.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

It's spelled "Mac OS X" and "iMac".


----------



## immortalcube (Aug 1, 2008)

Dual-booting Kubuntu and XP.


----------



## brunson (Aug 1, 2008)

Linux, Solaris, FreeBSD and OS X. Never owned a copy of Windows, never paid a dime for Microsoft product and never, ever will. 











I'm pretty impressed at the amount of Linux in the group, but hey... smart people make smart choices.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

microsoft steals your information!!!
and windows is full of hacks and viruses.


----------



## brunson (Aug 1, 2008)

Microsoft. Lowering expectations since 1987.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 1, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> microsoft steals your information!!!
> and windows is full of hacks and viruses.


You do know that Windows has MUCH better security than Mac right? People say Windows is worse because most of the viruses and spyware and all that stuff is targeted against Windows. No one attacks Macs compared to Windows.

I can't find where I read this but... There was a hack test for Linux, Windows, and Mac. Mac took 5 minutes, Windows took a few days, and Linux was never successfully hacked.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Linux all the way.



Agreed whole-heartedly.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 1, 2008)

http://tv.truenuff.com/mac/

...says it all.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2008)

OSX FTW! Vista FTL.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> OSX FTW! Vista FTL.



Vista?! Is that even an option?

Vista doesn't deserve to be called an OS. Vista is a disgrace to everything IT related... and i want a personal apology from Bill Gates.


----------



## Escher (Aug 1, 2008)

hehehe sorry... 

Edit: im not Bill Gates, but i did make the poll...


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 1, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > OSX FTW! Vista FTL.
> ...



Its improved greatly thanks to service pack 1. It is actually a very good OS if you need to have more than 3 gigs of ram. I do not use Vista but saying its a bad OS is just spreading false information around. 

Macs are just WAY too over priced so for me who likes bang for the buck (even with a 2000 dollar system). Plus everything a Mac can do either linux/windows can do at a cheaper price 95% of the time. 

I use Xubuntu linux and it does everything I want to do (except play tf2 so I dual boot but I'm on Xubuntu 90% of the time).


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2008)

XP on my main computer, Vista on my laptop. I hate Vista, let us all be clear on that. It is bad.


----------



## shelley (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm surprised at the number of Linux users. But I guess the cubing community isn't quite representative of the general population.

I've been a Windows girl for most of my life, but switched to Ubuntu about a year and a half ago and never looked back.


----------



## boiiwonder (Aug 4, 2008)

Windows XP 

FTW!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 5, 2008)

I like XP but Vista has its good points too.

Not sure which is better.


----------



## brunson (Aug 6, 2008)

shelley said:


> I've been a Windows girl for most of my life, but switched to Ubuntu about a year and a half ago and never looked back.


Shelley, I've always respected your cubing, but now I think you're double cool.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

i don't use vista anymore because of this: (well one of many reasons)
opening a folder in c:
Press New Folder
Confirmation Dialog Appears: You need administrator privileges to create a folder. Do you want to continue? (or something like that i dont remember the exact prompts) Yes.
Permission Dialog Appears: Do you want to allow explorer.exe to open a new folder on C:? Allow.
I type the name of the folder.
Another Prompt: You need administrator privileges to rename this folder. Do you want to continue? Yes.
Another Prompt: Windows needs your permission to rename this folder. Do you allow? Yes.

So I'm bored of that unnecessary question bombardment.


----------



## tim (Aug 6, 2008)

Usually there's no need to create a new folder directly under C:. Put all your stuff in your home directory and you're fine .


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

xp... i had to pay an extra $99 so my laptop(which came today!!) would have xp loaded instead of vista, and it still with a vista disk. i need to find a copy of ubuntu and duel boot, since i have to keep xp for my classes in college.

i have had a computer with every version of windows since windows 3.11 came out. thats 3.11, 95, 98, 2000, and XP. they have generally gotten worse as time progressed. though i think i still like 98/2000 the best. they have a good balance of useful features and features that make it crash.....

macs are expensive as hell


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 6, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> i don't use vista anymore because of this: (well one of many reasons)
> opening a folder in c:
> Press New Folder
> Confirmation Dialog Appears: You need administrator privileges to create a folder. Do you want to continue? (or something like that i dont remember the exact prompts) Yes.
> ...



That's called UAC. It can be disabled in about 5 seconds.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Aug 7, 2008)

been on ubuntu for about a year now and i love it. i use xp for gaming, and i have a macbook pro for general work, but my overwhelming preference these days is ubuntu


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me the differences between the many different versions of ubuntu? How many different versions are there anyway? And what are the main ones people use, i.e. the most popular ones? Thanks.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> http://tv.truenuff.com/mac/
> 
> ...says it all.


Oh...........................................................................wow!

Those were funny! And you are right. That should have said it all. Discussing OS's like that shows how useless comparing them is. When are people going to realise that an OS is about the most UNinteresting thing on a computer. It is all about the applications!

[OS info anyway]
I am a Vista user btw. It runs on my hardware (Linux and OSX don't), all my applications (including games) work just fine, it's familiar, stable, secure and looks nice.
[/OS info anyway]


----------



## ParityErrors (Aug 10, 2008)

I use Kanotix most of the time.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > http://tv.truenuff.com/mac/
> ...



Linux Doesn't? Somehow i seriously doubt that. Linux could run on an egg lifter if you tried hard enough. What machine have you got?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2008)

Linux doesn't support the "fake-raid" of the Intel ICH5R. And the All-In-Wonder TV-Tuner doesn't work. (motherboard is gigabyte ga8knxp rev2)

dmraid only works when I disable the fake-raid and use linux software raid. That prevents me from setting up a multi-boot.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04

Started out on MS-DOS 14 years ago when I was three.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Linux doesn't support the "fake-raid" of the Intel ICH5R. And the All-In-Wonder TV-Tuner doesn't work. (motherboard is gigabyte ga8knxp rev2)
> 
> dmraid only works when I disable the fake-raid and use linux software raid. That prevents me from setting up a multi-boot.



Aah, i see.


----------



## brunson (Aug 11, 2008)

*Microsoft in Beijing*

The more things change the more they stay the same:

http://gizmodo.com/5035456/blue-scr...nest-during-opening-ceremonies-torch-lighting


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 11, 2008)

hardcore lulz


----------



## Lewis (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm using windows XP now, but I liked using Windows 98 until my old computer broke.  There was something about it that I miss now.
Also, I can't stand Windows Vista!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have vista, but I'd do terrible unforgivable things for a downgrade to XP, lol


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

About to install Ubuntu Linux 
Here goes... *Dives into lines of code*


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> About to install Ubuntu Linux
> Here goes... *Dives into lines of code*



Just installed a few hours ago...
I'm in love.


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice bump Edward...

This is like the third one of these threads recently I swear...?


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)




----------

